# LSU v. Tulane (29 photos)



## LuckySo-n-So (Nov 2, 2009)

Mostly pics of the band and cheerleaders with a few of Head Coach Les Miles.

Nikon D90 Camera
Sigma 70-200mm f/2.8 Lens
Almost all photos shot at f/2.8 or 3.2 and @ISO 800.
Hope y'all enjoy them!
:geauxtigers:


----------



## MrRamonG (Mar 14, 2010)

That guy in the 4th pic caught you.  I here when that happens they have a captured a bit of your soul. 

That is as far as I got.... too many pics.


----------

